
Tidelift - tosh
https://tidelift.com/
======
tosh
tl;dr: this is a platform that tries to help open source developers and
maintainers to get compensated for their work (something I haven't really seen
solved yet).

via @timbray & @bodil:
[https://twitter.com/timbray/status/1042449698731175936](https://twitter.com/timbray/status/1042449698731175936)

